# 20er oder 24erSmall Kania oder kubike?



## ratesel (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo! Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, und kein Radprofi, aber ich möchte mich für all die vielen Infos, dich ich in den letzten Tagen hier schon herausgelesen habe, echt bedanken! Toll! 
Unsere Tochter braucht dringend ein neues Rad, und wir Eltern wollen ihr eines schenken, was ihr richtig Spaß macht. Bisher hatte sie ein Puky 16 Zoll, was im letzten Herbst noch einigermaßen passte und auch ok war insgesamt. Aber ich weiß, da geht noch was... Die Liste der leichten Räder (Kokua, Woombikes, Kania, Kubikes, Frog, Isla) bin ich durchgegangen, und bei Kania und Kubikes hängen geblieben. Ein Kubike 24S (http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S---ab-7-Jahre/) konnten wir in unserer Nähe Probe fahren. Tochter war begeistert! Die Kania bikes sind doch sehr ähnlich in der Geometrie, oder? Allerdings gäbe es von denen ein twentylarge (http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentylarge.php) . Ich bin mit der Größe leicht verunsichert. Das Mädel ist erst 6 und 125cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 55cm. Das passt gerade so auf das Kubike 24s. Klar, sie hätte dann lange was davon, sagt der Radhändler, und sie konnte ja auch damit fahren. Aber! Die meisten Kinder fahren in dem Alter doch eher noch ein 20er. Zumindest wenn es Pukys und ähnliche sind. Was sagen eure geschätzten Erfahrungen?


----------



## track94 (4. Mai 2016)

Moin ...ein 20 zoll für die kurze Zeit würde ich nicht mehr kaufen .
Das Kania 24 s hat z.B. eine Überstandshöhe von 53 und würde doch auch super passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2016)

Nimm Kubikes 24s


----------



## Y_G (4. Mai 2016)

nim das KuBike24s wenn Sie damit klar kommt. Kann Sie länger fahren, rollt besser mit den größeren Rädern und ist ein echt gutes Rad. Wobei das Kania auch als 24s zu bekommen ist. Da wird IIRC 55 cm IBL angegeben, sollte also auch passen.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn sie das 24er schon gefahren ist, und kommt damit zurecht, was gibt es dann da noch zu überlegen ob ein 20er.
Das macht doch nur noch diese Saison Sinn.


----------



## ratesel (4. Mai 2016)

Leute, vielen Dank fürs ermutigen. Bin mit so sportlichen Rädern einfach zu unerfahren, und es ist ja nicht geschenkt so ein Rad. Unsere Tochter ist normal sportlich, aber fuhr bis lang auf nem kleinen Puky durch die Landschaft, und wir Eltern sind zwar auch sportlich aber besitzen keine tollen Mountainbikes. Ich will nicht übertreiben mit dem Rad. Eigentlich wollte ich ein leichtes Rad mit Freilauf-Nabenschaltung ohne Dynamo und Gedöns, das gibt es aber nicht außer von Velotraum (echt zu teuer). Oder doch? Wäre Woombike4 oder 5 (http://www.woombikes.com/products/4) nicht doch auch noch ne gute Alternative, die vielleicht sogar kinderfreundlicher daher kommt?


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

ratesel schrieb:


> Ich will nicht übertreiben mit dem Rad. Eigentlich wollte ich ein leichtes Rad mit Freilauf-Nabenschaltung ohne Dynamo und Gedöns, das gibt es aber nicht außer von Velotraum (echt zu teuer).


Wenn ihr selber nicht viel fahrt, und schon gar nicht bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit, macht auch ein Rad mit Dynamo und Gedöns wenig Sinn!
Dann lieber normales kaufen, Aldi Stecklichter dran bei Bedarf und gut is. Alle anderen Überlegungen sind teuer und schwerer.
Sabine


----------



## storck-riesen (4. Mai 2016)

Zu unserem Woom 5 ("altes Modell) kann ich nur sagen, dass der Lack recht kratzempfindlich ist und die Bremsen ständig justiert werden müssen. Die zu lange Kurbel wurde ja beim neuen Modell deutlich kürzer. Out of Box musste ich noch einige Nacharbeiten durchführen.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Zu unserem Woom 5 ("altes Modell) kann ich nur sagen, dass der Lack recht kratzempfindlich ist und die Bremsen ständig justiert werden müssen. Die zu lange Kurbel wurde ja beim neuen Modell deutlich kürzer. Out of Box musste ich noch einige Nacharbeiten durchführen.


Alles in allem- Keine Alternative!!
Ich würde von WOOM Bike auch Abstand nehmen


----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2016)

ratesel schrieb:


> die vielleicht sogar kinderfreundlicher





ratesel schrieb:


> Ein Kubike 24S (http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S---ab-7-Jahre/) konnten wir in unserer Nähe Probe fahren. *Tochter war begeistert!*


Sag doch schon alles.  Mein Sohnemann damals auch direkt von 16er auf 24er umgestiegen, ginge alles ganz gut auch wenn der Rahmen größer war als bei Kubikes 24S(mall).


----------



## ratesel (4. Mai 2016)

Danke @Diman, das ist doch mal was ich hören wollte... 
@Fisch123 was spricht so gegen ein Woombike? Ist das nicht auch total vergleichbar mit den anderen, außer vielleicht etwas schwerer, dafür auch leicht günstiger? Kommt nicht ganz so "erwachsenprofi"-mäßig rüber wie Kania&Co., das sehe ich ein. Und es ist auch nicht die nette kleine Firma von nebenan, aber so vom reinen Produkt Fahrrad her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

Es spricht viel dagegen, das WOOM die Bikes in einem schlechten Zustand ausliefert, leider keine Einzelfälle!
Anbauteile sind nichts hochwertiges, Lack ist von mieser Qualität.
Auf ihrer Internetseite schreiben sie ja tolle Sachen, die sich aber teils nicht Bewahrheiten!
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, nicht dass sich wieder jemand angep..... fühlt.
Kauf ein Kania und alles ist gut.

oder, du kaufst mein Cube Team 240 für weniger als die hälfte.
Im Bikemarkt

Sorry für die Werbung


----------



## ratesel (5. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank allen. Wir probieren noch mal ein 20er und 24er Kubike aus. Wahrscheinlich fände ich das Kania 20Large am passendsten. Das kleinere Rad wäre nicht nur für die große jetzt gut, sondern auch für die kleine Schwester wieder in ein paar Jahren...


----------



## track94 (19. Mai 2016)

Und wie schauts aus.


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Es spricht viel dagegen, das WOOM die Bikes in einem schlechten Zustand ausliefert, leider keine Einzelfälle!
> Anbauteile sind nichts hochwertiges, Lack ist von mieser Qualität.
> Auf ihrer Internetseite schreiben sie ja tolle Sachen, die sich aber teils nicht Bewahrheiten!


Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich hab bisher 3 Wooms in den Fingern gehabt: die sind einfach ausgestattet, genau das macht sie aus. Der Lack war okay, kannst du da näher drauf eingehen, was du mies findest? Nicht hochwertige Anbauteile? Natürlich gibt es Tuningpotential, den gibt es aber bei Cube, Kubike, Frog, Isla, usw. auch. Auch hier - kannst du das etwas näher ausführen??


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2016)

Mit nicht hochwertig ausgestattet, meine ich eben einfach ausgestattet.
Lack blättert ab und ist auch sonst nicht besonders strapazierfähig, ne Pulverbeschichten ist da besser.
Für die anderen: einfach mal auf die Woom Seite gehen und mit anderen vergleichen. Da möchte ich nicht`s ausführen. Wenn jemand meint, er müsse, nur um ein paar ct. zu sparen ein Woom kaufen, dann soll es dies tun.


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

Sabine, du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, dass Lack weniger schlagfest ist, als eine Pulverbeschichtung liegt auf der Hand. Welcher der anderen Hersteller bietet das denn an? 
Ich versteh nur einfach deine Kritik nicht. Jahrelang wurde herum geflennt, dass sich nix tut am Kinderradmarkt. Jetzt endlich haben interessierte Kaufwillige unterschiedliche Konzepte zur Auswahl. Von günstig bis high end. Von einfach und unkompliziert bis zu Rädern, deren Federgabeln vom Fachhändler bereits auf die Zielgruppe "Rennfahrer-Zwerg" zugeschnitten werden. 

Woom geht einen anderen Weg, die verklopfen Räder für den Alltag. Das sind keine überdrüber Sportgeräte für Kids, wollen sie auch nicht sein. Wenn die Ausstattung deinen Qualitätsvorstellungen nicht entsprechen, okay, meinen auch nicht. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die Qualität nicht gut ist, sondern daran, dass ich da ein wenig freakig bin, ein Fable für High End Bikes und Leichtbau-Kram habe und es mir leisten kann und will. Das hat nicht jeder, ist auch okay so. Und das bringt mich zum nächsten Punkt: 

Was mir besonders an Woom gefällt, und das ist für mich das herausragendste Eigenschaft, ist die 90 Tage Geld zurück Garantie. Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich Bekanntenkreis gerne Woom empfehle. Nach ein paar mal fahren sieht man dann sehr gut, ob und wo Änderungswünsche bestehen. Von 5 Empfehlungen sind 3 Räder zurück gegangen. Einmal weil der Nachwuchs nicht fahren wollte, und zweimal, weil sich die Eltern entschlossen haben, ein noch leichteres Rad zu kaufen bzw. zu bauen. Da war dann von mir nicht mal mehr Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2016)

Was soll ich da denn noch sagen?
Schön, alles gut!
Muss ja doch jeder selber wissen was er kauft. Ich persönlich würde keins kaufen.
Mein Anspruch sieht anders aus!


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich denke, Roelof steht zumindest "halb auf Deiner Seite".  3 aus 5 gehen zurück, braucht man kaum noch kommentieren...

Wozu nimmt man denn Nasslack? Weil man da sehr schöne Effekte hinbekommen kann. Macht Woom aber gar nicht. Vorteil ungenutzt, Nachteil schlechterer Haltbarkeit (und das ausgerechnet am Kinderrad!) aber in Kauf genommen. Schade drum.


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Mai 2016)

eine naßlackierung am fließband ist in fernost einfach günstiger.

lg, michael.


----------



## KIV (20. Mai 2016)

ratesel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank allen. Wir probieren noch mal ein 20er und 24er Kubike aus. Wahrscheinlich fände ich das Kania 20Large am passendsten. Das kleinere Rad wäre nicht nur für die große jetzt gut, sondern auch für die kleine Schwester wieder in ein paar Jahren...


20Large mach mE keinen Sinn. 24small passt dann auch schon und hat definitiv große Vorteile (auch im Gelände) und mehr Potential zum 'mitwachsen'.


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> eine naßlackierung am fließband ist in fernost einfach günstiger.
> 
> lg, michael.


Wow, nicht so laut, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger. Woom schwört doch auf seinen Lack aus EU


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. Mai 2016)

Warum Ärger? Das sind Fakten und überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. Ich finde gut das es Woom gibt.

Das Publikum welches Woom ansprechen möchte sind nun mal ambitionierte Eltern die ihren Kindern für vernüftiges Geld ein Rad mit brauchbarer Ausstattung und vernüftigen Gewicht kaufen möchten. Schmerzgrenze preismäßig ungefähr 400 Euro.

Wenn man als Anbieter in dieser Preisklasse vernüftige Räder anbieten und dabei noch was verdienen möchte kommt man über einen Import aus Fernost nicht drumherum. Die Homepage dürfte noch aus Zeiten sein in der Woom Rahmen aus Tschechien kamen.

Die Änderungen im Modelljahr zeigen mir das an der Gewinnspanne optimiert wurde indem man die Produktionskosten runterschraubt.
Für mich technisch nicht optimal aber unterm Strich bleibt immer noch ein für die Masse tolles Kinderrad über.

Wenn man ins Detail geht und Geometrie und Ausstattung näher betrachtet merkt man recht schnell das Woom für uns " freaks " keine  brauchbare Alternative zum Selbstaufbau bietet.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Mai 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Die Änderungen im Modelljahr zeigen mir das an der Gewinnspanne optimiert wurde


Das ist genau auf den Punkt gebracht, was mich an Woom inzwischen am meisten stört. Mehr Marketing als Inhalt. Und deshalb gebe ich Dir recht: 


> keine brauchbare Alternative zum Selbstaufbau


und erweitere noch, dass es auch keine (gute) Alternative zu den besten käuflich erwerbbaren Rädern ist. 

Woom ist nur noch max. Mainstream. Schade drum.


----------



## ratesel (12. Juli 2016)

Ihr Lieben, nochmals vielen Dank für eure engagierten Tipps! Und entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Inzwischen ist unsere Sechsjährige, 126cm groß, stolze Besitzerin eines Kubike 24S(mall) in pink. (Bei Gelegenheit schieße ich noch ein Foto für euch!) Ich hatte mich doch bezüglich der Größe lange gesorgt, und schlussendlich das genommen, was alle empfohlen haben, und das war natürlich richtig. Wir hatten noch ein Kania 20Large probiert, aber das hat dem Mädel nicht so gut gefallen vom Sitzkomfort, wahrscheinlich hätte eine andere Satteleinstellung schon geholfen, aber auch der Händler hatte das 24Small empfohlen und das ist ja noch teurer als Kubike. Kind ist begeistert vom Fahrgefühl auf dem Kubike und kommt bestens damit zurecht. Das Rad ist ja so leicht, und rollt und rollt. (Ich bremse sie manchmal etwas aus... SOO SCHNELL.) Jetzt braucht auch Mutti ein neues Rad, Kindersitztauglich allerdings, damit die kleine Schwester auch genügend Ausfahrt bekommt. ;-)


----------



## ratesel (3. August 2016)

Hier auch noch ein Bild. 126cm großes Mädel auf pinkem Kubike 24 Small...


----------

